# gods and their activities



## Valarauko (Jan 17, 2003)

we're just trying to make an rpg in Middleearth with modifyed D&D rules and now we don't really know what nessa and vana stand for 

e.g. (Manwe = God of the wind) #

thx


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

Nessa=wife of Tulkas,sister of Orome :



> Deer she loves,and they follow her train whenever she goes in the wild;In dancing she delights,and she dances in Valimar on lawns of never-fading green.



Vana=sister of Yavanna,spouse of Orome :


> All flowers spring as she passes and open if she glances upon them;and all birds sing at her coming.


----------

